# Blisters on toddler's privates



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

17mo DS has 2 blisters on his penis(foreskin) and one on his testicle. They have been there for a week. One day they look like a blister, the next day a scab. They don't seem to bother him. Where did they come from? How to help healing? Are they really blisters? Could the water have been too hot in his bath? ????
I didnt post this in Case for Circ because i dont think it has anything to do with it, but maybe this could have gone in heath/healing? I dunno.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

could it be flea bites? or maybe herpes lesions?


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought herpes too. Do any of your dc's caregivers carry the herpes simplex (cold sores) virus?

I carry herpes simplex and now ds has it just from being in close quarters with me.

Here is a pic of a link I found on Google that looks similar to ds's.
There are a bunch of different ways it can look though.....if you google it you can see a bunch. HTH!


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

Is it just blisters, or is there a rash too? I have seen diaper rash, when it gets very bad, cause blisters - but it wouldn't be just a blister hanging out all by itself. If that is the cause, time out of the diaper is probably the quickest way to get rid of it (along with the usual diaper rash stuff, like barrier creams, when a diaper is necessary).


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

It sounds like a mild staph infection. Here's a pic of my nephew's diaper area when his diaper rash developed into a secondary staph infection with blisters that scabbed over.

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i22/usamma/rash.jpg


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

This is a long shot, but there's an article at Diaper Pin about certain detergents causing big problems for boys in cloth dipes:
http://www.diaperpin.com/clothdiaper...estheenemy.asp


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the thoughts!!
Flea bites in the cold Montana winter is highly unlikely, but I will keep it in mind. (Heck I dont think I have even seen a flea on a dog here in the summer.)
There is no rash to go along with it. Yes, I have cold sores, but have not had an outbreak for a long while. His cousin had one over the holidays however. I don't understand why he would get them on his penis however.
We use biokleen detergent and have since way before his birth, but I have been putting some baking soda with the wash and vinegar with the rinse to cut down on smell, but have been doing that for months. Blisters just showed last week.
I am very hesitant to go to the ped over this because at last wellbaby visit, he pulled back foreskin on DS as if it were no big deal.
Any other ideas? I will research the herpes thing too.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

the cold-sore version of herpes can lay dormant in the body for long periods of time. You could have passed it on to him a while back, and it's only errupting now. And it tends to attack vulnerable skin, that's why it'd be in his diaper area.

My dad takes L-lysine to help prevent his cold sore from popping up....could help, but I don't know about a children's dose.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I'm not going to be much help but I just read the Dear Abby of medicine (I think it's Dr. Donahue) in a paper floating around the office about some kind of rare thing that sounds similar to what you are talking about. Of course, I can't remember the name of the condition but I do remember he said in a 3000 page medical book there was one sentance written about it. I'd probably contact urologist.


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

If they were herpes blisters, they would have bothered him more than you're indicating. I think it's just a yeast type infection, easily treated with Canesten or any of those sorts of creams. DD gets them too, perfectly round lesions that if you put ZInc cream on them, they would stick to those lesions quite a lot. Am I right? Just a thought...


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

A urologist? Gosh, this is beyond what I thought.
And zinc? dont have any, havent tried it. Can you buy canesten at a health food store? All I have is CA baby diaper rash cream.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Just to let you know.....ds developed his first outbreak of herpes about 3 months after I had an attack. Also if you have the virus in your mouth you could have easily passed it to his genitals by touching your mouth (or eating) then changing his bum.

Also a herpes outbreak can last anywhere from 1 week to a month. I get it on my back (have no idea how I contracted it) and I take an antiviral when I get it, then it goes away in a week. If I leave it untreated it stays for a month.


----------



## spring978 (Aug 6, 2007)

My first thought was food allergy has he had any new foods or a large amount of citrus or tomatoes lately?


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

My daughter has had perfectly round blister looking things that are yeast. They're incredibly painful to her, though. I've put acidophilus on them, and they're getting better.


----------



## Mommyintraining2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Calendula cream works on yeast outbreaks. Weleda has a great diaper cream with calendula.
Daisy


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

He has not had any new citrus or tomatoes lately. But I will keep thinking as to other new foods.
It is hard to tell if these are bothering him. He is a very happy boy all day long, and fusses at night but he is also getting 3 new teeth.
If I dont have yeast problems, would he? He eats a TON of yogurt.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

I didn't think oral herpes (cold sores) could spread to the genital area? Are you sure they can?


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 6, 2005)

Hand, foot and mouth can manifest as red blisters in the genital region.

That was my first thought over herpes for his age group.

Has he been sick at all? Fever or anything like that?


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

He has not been sick at all. And I questioned the cold sores on genitalia too, but I did look it up, and sure enough! They are going away, almost gone today, so I won;t worry for too much longer.
Thank you everyone for all your ideas, thoughts, etc. Helped me out a BUNCH, and saved me from going to the DR. I HATE going there.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
I didn't think oral herpes (cold sores) could spread to the genital area? Are you sure they can?

Very sure. And you can have herpes type 2 on your face. I have a recent diagnosis of herpes simplex and the doc explained it all to me. I get it on my back.

If mom had an outbreak of herpes simplex (anywhere but lets say mouth) and touched it, then changed her dc's diaper it could spred the virus to the genital area. The virus does not mutate from type one to type two just by location. They are 2 different viruses.


----------



## GracesMama (Oct 24, 2006)

I would think that if it was herpes he would have been absolutely miserable, especially with the initial outbreak (flu like symptoms, slight fever, itching, pain). However, I would have it looked at just to be sure. Like a previous poster mentioned, there are things you can do to help the outbreak go away more quickly.


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

When I get a cold sore, I dont get the flu like symptoms,, slight fever, but yes, the itching and pain. He was a bit cranky but he was also getting 4 teeth. Hard to say. I really do think it was the cold sore type herpes. I don't know if I had cold sores since I have been pregnant or since he was born, but my cousin did have them over the holidays, and she did change his diaper many times. They are gone now thankfully!


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
I didn't think oral herpes (cold sores) could spread to the genital area? Are you sure they can?

Absolutely.


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, so these little nasty things are back. This time they caused him distress. And one bled a little one night. So now that these have come twice in 2 months, I wonder should I expect them often, or do these outbreaks act the same as the cold sores on my mouth, i.e., sometimes you know why they appear, other times you don't?


----------

